# Charles Koechlin's assorted Sonatas



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Charles Koechlin's late-bloom of his unique brand of polyphony did not attain maturity until around 1911 - the year in which Koechlin commenced work on a number of chamber pieces.

It was via his piano cycles and sonatas with piano for various instruments that Koechlin developed his own musical voice.

The first completed was his sonata for flute & piano of 1913, but other sonatas were concurrently in progress.

A few of them have been placed into YouTube; here's Koechlin's brief sonata for bassoon & piano:




(not a lot of repertoire exists for bassoon sonatas)

One of my favorites is Koechlin's sonata for Viola & Piano: 




Do you have any favorites?

Please indicate 2 or 3 sonatas which you like the most or are familiar with.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, only aware of some of the larger orchestral work, which I find pretty odd, 'marked by period' eccentric and wonderful. He is a really interesting composer with a distinct voice I do like.

Thanks for the links. Not so enthusiastic, or more really tired to the point of tears with 'sonata' -- but that shouldn't matter, really


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*bump*










Only just encountered some online sound samples on the sonata for horn and piano, which is one of my faves above.






http://www.allmusic.com/performance/sonata-for-horn-piano-op-70-mq0000811378


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like it when composers write a series of sonatas for different combinations - Hindemith, Saint-Saens and Poulenc are just three that spring to mind whose various wind and string sonatas I enjoy. Koechlin is one composer who has gone completely under my radar up to now - as with Milhaud, maybe I was put off by his huge output and not really knowing where to start. His chamber music seems under-represented on disc - it looks like a smattering of works appear on compilation recordings with a common instrumental theme, whereas the few other recordings that feature only Koechlin's chamber work appear to be mainly at the 'luxury' end of the price range.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m not familiar with these chamber works by Koechlin. 

Which one/two is the most ambitious and has most to say, in your opinion?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

There are some very interesting String Quartets by Koechlin, and a Piano Quintet too.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> I´m not familiar with these chamber works by Koechlin.
> 
> Which one/two is the most ambitious and has most to say, in your opinion?


Hi, joen_cph.

Regarding Koechlin's sonatas, the ones for wind instruments are overall more playful than his sonatas for strings, which are more "serious".

The oboe sonata, for example, has a touching/contemplative slow movement amidst the more chipper ones. The horn sonata expresses greater maturity and nobility.

Of the string sonatas, I've never gotten into the cello one too much. Nonetheless, the two sonatas that have the most to say, IMO, are the Viola and the Violin sonatas.

I'm aware of only one disc which pairs these 2 string sonatas - the Skarbo:










Hope you will enjoy these Koechlin sonatas. The one for Viola has a YouTube clip with which one can at least sample Koechlin's chamber realm.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

*bump*

... so other Koechlin fans who haven't voted can particpate.


----------

